# new index pages ~finished



## phinds (Jul 12, 2016)

Finally got close to being finished on the new index pages for the site. A few people here said they like this style better than the current page with all the thumbnails and all the scrolling so I'm making them available to Wood Barter now. They actually have at least as much scrolling because there are a lot more names in these lists, but they do let you look directly for specific kinds of woods (e.g. "paper mulberry" instead of just "mulberry")

I found my programming error that caused the occasional complete mis-match between botanical and common names and I have added the common name sorted list, which I think most people will prefer.

The two lists link to each other directly, so you can can just change the sort order with a click of the mouse.

I have done a quick scan and already found a few dozen errors caused by either slips of the figner or just plain stupidity. I would be astounded if there are not more errors still in these lists and that's why I have not yet linked to them on the on the main site.

Let me know if you find any errors or have suggestions for improvements:

Sorted by botanical name: http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/_cross_ref_BOT.htm

Sorted by common name: http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/_cross_ref_COM.htm

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------

